# Loss of Favorite Channels



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey guys, with the upgrade change from season pass to one pass I have noticed the loss of the function to search by Time/Favorite Channel :down:

I had all my HD channel's set up that I use regularly ABC, CBS, NBC & FOX so I could add a season pass of those shows and didn't have to look at 400 channels

Now, you have to search through every channel available, is there a way to get favorites back?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

kirk1701 said:


> Hey guys, with the upgrade change from season pass to one pass I have noticed the loss of the function to search by Time/Favorite Channel :down:
> 
> I had all my HD channel's set up that I use regularly ABC, CBS, NBC & FOX so I could add a season pass of those shows and didn't have to look at 400 channels
> 
> ...


I sure hope you are wrong about that. Can you still set favorite channels and set the guide to use them?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kirk1701 said:


> Hey guys, with the upgrade change from season pass to one pass I have noticed the loss of the function to search by Time/Favorite Channel :down:
> 
> I had all my HD channel's set up that I use regularly ABC, CBS, NBC & FOX so I could add a season pass of those shows and didn't have to look at 400 channels
> 
> ...


Your question is kind of ambiguous since HD could mean a TiVo series or High Definition. If it's the latter, I can still select HD only during a Find with the preferences using the yellow A key. Are you reporting a 20.4.6 issue? I don't have that yet.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> Your question is kind of ambiguous since HD could mean a TiVo series or High Definition. If it's the latter, I can still select HD only during a Find with the preferences using the yellow A key. Are you reporting a 20.4.6 issue? I don't have that yet.


No, JK I don't think its a 20.4.6 issue more less an option that was taken away with the upgrade.

Sorry, I meant I added the High Definition channels I use the most as favorites.

Anyways from Tivo Central go to "Manage Recordings & OnePass/ Find by channel and from here the only preference I have is using the red C key which does get me a little further I can toggle between Show (All Channels) & Show (Favorite Channels). However, I can only see whats on one station at a time?

I used to be able to select Find by Time then chose select the date, time and chose to search by all channel's or favorite channels and chose favorite would pull up a list of all the shows of all the favorite channels all at one time without having to search by 1 favorite channel at a time.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

kirk1701 said:


> No, JK I don't think its a 20.4.6 issue more less an option that was taken away with the upgrade.
> 
> Sorry, I meant I added the High Definition channels I use the most as favorites.
> 
> ...


That's really really a bummer!!


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

RoyK said:


> That's really really a bummer!!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kirk1701 said:


> No, JK I don't think its a 20.4.6 issue more less an option that was taken away with the upgrade.
> 
> Sorry, I meant I added the High Definition channels I use the most as favorites.
> 
> I used to be able to select Find by Time then chose select the date, time and chose to search by all channel's or favorite channels and chose favorite would pull up a list of all the shows of all the favorite channels all at one time without having to search by 1 favorite channel at a time.


I don't know when it changed. I've only had TiVo for two years and never used that ability. It's the same with the Premiere too. I do question the "all channels" since all channels gives me only the ones I've selected, not "all" which would be, like you said, about 400. It seems to select only "My" channels, which is about 50 for me since I deselect the SD mirror channels and the ones not on my tier of service/music channels. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> I don't know when it changed. I've only had TiVo for two years and never used that ability. It's the same with the Premiere too. I do question the "all channels" since all channels gives me only the ones I've selected, not "all" which would be, like you said, about 400. It seems to select only "My" channels, which is about 50 for me since I deselect the SD mirror channels and the ones not on my tier of service/music channels. Sorry for your loss.


Thanks
Maybe tivo will realize the mistake now that it's been mentioned and add it back


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> I don't know when it changed. I've only had TiVo for two years and never used that ability. It's the same with the Premiere too. I do question the "all channels" since all channels gives me only the ones I've selected, not "all" which would be, like you said, about 400. It seems to select only "My" channels, which is about 50 for me since I deselect the SD mirror channels and the ones not on my tier of service/music channels. Sorry for your loss.


Apparently you haven't used it but in addition to being able to deselect channels you don't subscribe to or will never watch you can set channels as a 'favorite'. In my case I have nine or ten set as favorites. Then some areas such as the guide can be easily switched between showing only those channels or all channels you receive.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

RoyK said:


> Apparently you haven't used it but in addition to being able to deselect channels you don't subscribe to or will never watch you can set channels as a 'favorite'. In my case I have nine or ten set as favorites. Then some areas such as the guide can be easily switched between showing only those channels or all channels you receive.


Exactly. Kind of weeds out news channels and cartoons, cooking network, etc.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kirk1701 said:


> Exactly. Kind of weeds out news channels and cartoons, cooking network, etc.


Don't remind me. My guide has 18 channels. I pay for 200+. Different topic.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> Don't remind me. My guide has 18 channels. I pay for 200+. Different topic.












Wouldn't it be nice if we only had to pay for the channels we used 

I'd have a $20 cable bill


----------



## zaphodbeeblebrox (Feb 14, 2015)

Confused...

Is this, or is it not, a 20.4.6 -introduced issue being discussed?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kirk1701 said:


> No, JK I don't think its a 20.4.6 issue more less an option that was taken away with the upgrade.





zaphodbeeblebrox said:


> Confused...
> 
> Is this, or is it not, a 20.4.6 -introduced issue being discussed?


I don't know either. I don't think so since I see the issue with 20.4.5c on both the Premiere and Roamio.


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> I don't know either. I don't think so since I see the issue with 20.4.5c on both the Premiere and Roamio.


We'll, I have a Roamio, the change came with the upgrade to 20.4.6 so I guess it comes down to did they make this change accidentally or purposely?


----------



## zaphodbeeblebrox (Feb 14, 2015)

kirk1701 said:


> We'll, I have a Roamio, the change came with the upgrade to 20.4.6 so I guess it comes down to did they make this change accidentally or purposely?


Sometimes TiVo "flips a switch" on their side of things, and can change things without an update (or it was included a past update, just dormant until they do so).

Sometimes I don't notice a change until I go poking around after an update, and the first impression is the update did it.

From what I've gathered, sometimes TiVo accidentally activates/deactivates things at the wrong time, or on the wrong boxes, and it can be limited to whatever TSNs are serviced by a certain server/node. This would be closest to the question you presented.


----------



## schmegs (Apr 4, 2002)

I just got the 20.4.6 update and noticed this. I usually use the Find by Time option to set my recordings and narrow down the channels by only viewing my favorites (makes it much easier to scroll through all of prime time when I'm only viewing 20 channels instead of hundreds...). This is seriously gonna screw me up if they don't add it back...


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

schmegs said:


> I just got the 20.4.6 update and noticed this. I usually use the Find by Time option to set my recordings and narrow down the channels by only viewing my favorites (makes it much easier to scroll through all of prime time when I'm only viewing 20 channels instead of hundreds...). This is seriously gonna screw me up if they don't add it back...


Totally Agree









And beginning of March there's about 5 shows I need to add. Thinking since I know what they are I might try adding them from the guide


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kirk1701 said:


> Totally Agree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just added three 1P from the guide. They are Madam Secretary, The Last Man On Earth, and Battle Creek. In the 1P manager they don't have an associated channel. In the To Do List they have the correct HD channel number. Just something to get used to. Now, if only SNL on 2/28 would decide to be a "new", I would feel better.


----------

